# PRW-2500-1A on my little old wrist :D



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Just picked her up today at the PO. I love it!!!!!  It's a bit large for my small wrist, 6.25"  I'm going to try my hardest to pull it off. I really do love this watch  Here's a few quick pics...


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting. What are some of the options for the center window besides year and date?


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

It can display the tide graph and date (no year) or year and date in time mode.





















JohnnyB said:


> Thanks for posting. What are some of the options for the center window besides year and date?


----------



## rrogerstx (Sep 15, 2011)

Received mine in the mail today too! It is an awesome watch. I love the combo of the dual lcd and all black case.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats! Aweomse watch!



rrogerstx said:


> Received mine in the mail today too! It is an awesome watch. I love the combo of the dual lcd and all black case.


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

cmoy said:


> It can display the tide graph and date (no year) or year and date in time mode.


Thank you.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good. Now I need to decide if I should get one, lol.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

You NEED one :-d












JwY said:


> Looks good. Now I need to decide if I should get one, lol.


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

JwY said:


> Looks good. Now I need to decide if I should get one, lol.


If you can find one for sale please PM me the seller's info. Thanks


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats - this black -1A version really looks nice. Enjoy!


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Will do Jenkem.



Jenkem said:


> If you can find one for sale please PM me the seller's info. Thanks


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks JonL!



JonL said:


> Congrats - this black -1A version really looks nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

It looks great. It doesn't look big on your wrist in my opinion, that's how normally look on people's wrists ;-)

How does it feel quality wise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Txemizo!  It just looks so much bigger than the PAW1300T. Fit and finish is very NICE! I'd say it's nicer than my PAW1300T. I really like it! 



Txemizo said:


> It looks great. It doesn't look big on your wrist in my opinion, that's how normally look on people's wrists ;-)
> 
> How does it feel quality wise?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

cmoy said:


> Thanks Txemizo!  It just looks so much bigger than the PAW1300T. Fit and finish is very NICE! I'd say it's nicer than my PAW1300T. I really like it!


Thanks! It sounds like Casio continue to make top quality Protreks, enjoy it! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes they are! |> 



Txemizo said:


> Thanks! It sounds like Casio continue to make top quality Protreks, enjoy it! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Chris:-!

Looks like a combo of a Darth Tuna/Land Master:-d....I like it

Would you please PM me the sellers info

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Shannon! 



Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats Chris:-!
> 
> Looks like a combo of a Darth Tuna/Land Master:-d....I like it
> 
> ...


----------



## rrogerstx (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I'm actually going to let mine go.. I've worn it a few times since it arrived on Saturday and it's just a little too large for my wrists.. It's a shame because it is a very cool watch...I wish it was a just a few mm smaller.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

I hear you! A few mm smaller on the case and a few mm shorter on the strap would be perfect! I'm keeping mine for now. I just love it! My wife likes it too. That usually means "Chris, you're not selling that watch!" :-d I may not have a choice but to keep it 



rrogerstx said:


> I think I'm actually going to let mine go.. I've worn it a few times since it arrived on Saturday and it's just a little too large for my wrists.. It's a shame because it is a very cool watch...I wish it was a just a few mm smaller.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

rrogerstx said:


> I think I'm actually going to let mine go.. I've worn it a few times since it arrived on Saturday and it's just a little too large for my wrists.. It's a shame because it is a very cool watch...I wish it was a just a few mm smaller.


PM sent 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Just pick one up:-!

IMO it's a very cool watch....my first Casio too! Now I just have to remember how everything works:-d










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

so cool. more pics. Pleaaase


----------



## Bluezx636 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great looking watch, just wanted to know how this watch is with predicting weather trends. I know sunnto is better for that but is this one still good enough to give you a heads up a few hours before a storm?


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

Bluezx636 said:


> Great looking watch, just wanted to know how this watch is with predicting weather trends. I know sunnto is better for that but is this one still good enough to give you a heads up a few hours before a storm?


We got some unexpected rain here in Arizona a few days ago and I was trying to use my watch to predict the weather but I got varying results.
If you stay in one area the entire day and do not change elevation much I think the barometer works the most effectively. The manual even said to leave it on your wrist as long as possible because the temperature of the watch will be stabilized with your body heat and that will give you the best barometer readings.
However I had to do a lot of driving that day went up and down about 1,000 feet over the course of the day and I think this affected the barometer. While it was pouring rain the barometer definitely dipped way down low (got the "alert" feature working on the watch too, so cool) but I don't think I'd have been able to "predict" any weather that day.
I love this watch tho, probably the coolest watch I've owned. I love its size and heft and it just looks amazing in all black. The entire case and band is finished in a "matte" coating too and it just gives the watch a very stealthy and techy look to it. The metal hinges on the band really remind me of a Manaslu too, so neat. The face color looks great too, its lighter than the face of other Casios I own and contrasts nicely with the black case. Definitely gives the watch a serious "instrument" look to it.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

So is the case metal or resin? What about the bezel?


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe the bezel is metal, the top half of the case is resin and the back half of the case it metal. The actual caseback with the Pro Trek logo is metal too like most Casio's.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. My other question is about alarms. Is there a snooze alarm or all 5 of them sound just once?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

JwY said:


> Thanks. My other question is about alarms. Is there a snooze alarm or all 5 of them sound just once?


No snooze alarm, just 5 alarms.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Odie said:


> No snooze alarm, just 5 alarms.


That's too bad. Thanks. I decided to get a Pro-trek afterall. Now I just need to decide which one to get.


----------



## Bluezx636 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the response,I'm now set on getting this watch just have to wait for a good deal...


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Hey Chris, I preciate you replying back to my message..I ended getting the 2500-T and it arrived yesterday.. Feels great on my wrist.. thnx again.. here's mine












cmoy said:


> Yes they are! |>


----------



## dan67 (Jun 13, 2010)

zumzum5150 said:


> Hey Chris, I preciate you replying back to my message..I ended getting the 2500-T and it arrived yesterday.. Feels great on my wrist.. thnx again.. here's mine


That THING is ugly...


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi guys, wondering where you guys source this one?

Where can I get one for a decent price?
I've seen couple on ebay at more than I'd prefer.

Any leads is welcome.:-!

Thanks.
Dave


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

So COOL! |> Congrats zumzum!



zumzum5150 said:


> Hey Chris, I preciate you replying back to my message..I ended getting the 2500-T and it arrived yesterday.. Feels great on my wrist.. thnx again.. here's mine


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats Shannon! 



Spring-Diver said:


> Just pick one up:-!
> 
> IMO it's a very cool watch....my first Casio too! Now I just have to remember how everything works:-d
> 
> ...


----------



## jpatricks1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm absolutely lusting for this watch. Just not sure which one to get.

Can someone please enlighten me the difference between prw-2500 and the prw-2500-1a?

To cmoy and everone here who has it: I'm absolutely jealous!


----------



## rgp (Mar 10, 2006)

Is the alarm loud enough to be useful?


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

jpatricks1 said:


> I'm absolutely lusting for this watch. Just not sure which one to get.
> 
> *Can someone please enlighten me the difference between prw-2500 and the prw-2500-1a?*
> 
> To cmoy and everone here who has it: I'm absolutely jealous!


One year later lol. (at least I'm not the one who bumped the 2006 thread!)


----------



## oldmanjenkins (Aug 28, 2012)

Wish there was a Pathfinder like this model black with negative display. Although the PRW2500-1 looks pretty sweet.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

l wish the prx version of this (_"__manaslu?!"_) had something else significantly upgraded, to me, vs. the prw2500, other than looking so much nicer. 2x the price, even 3x the price would have been easier to justify.


----------

